#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [公益] 法譬如水潤蒼生  廣行環保弘人文

## 虎源太

其實聊天室應該已經有不少獸聽我提過這場活動
演繹進入前一個月倒數  差不多可以來宣傳一下了
----------------------------------
慈濟在繼去年一系列梯次的水懺經藏演繹後
今年三月  換成慈濟醫療志業與教育志業至誠發願入經藏
再次廣邀社會大眾一同透過經藏演繹  洗滌心垢煩惱
祈求天下無災眾生得安樂
----------------------------------
官方版宣傳結束~大家認為我會只因為是慈大的學生就這樣大力宣傳嗎?
當然是因為屆時我也是眾多演繹者的其中一位囉~
從去年11月就努力到了現在  辛苦耕耘的結果準備收成
我們的演繹將在台灣時間3/10與3/11的晚上7點由大愛電視台現場直播
希望各位能收到我們誠意方殷的祈福  反省過去的習氣  改往修來  滌得一片清淨心(合掌鞠躬

----------


## 虎源太

更正一點:大愛台到時候好像不是現場直播  會到晚上9點才播的樣子  所以7點看大愛台看不到水懺喔

----------

